# tough trim job



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Some years back i trimed out some windows,only to find out later i had to pull some off and try to make room,and make work ,black out shades for the theater room.i spent more time trimming the moulding at the right angle to get the blinds to come out properly,than i took to trim the whole room out,cutting the window jamb was not an option,the slot had to be unoticeable.After i beveled the trim for it to work,i had no nailing options to secure the trim well enought,i ended up biscuiting the top trim to the rosettes .thank goodness the new windows left 2 1/2" space below the header (blinds were 1 1/2") if you look at the top trim you can see the black shades down about an inch down before they were adjusted.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work. I love when windows are trimmed out. I need to do that in my house. They are all just drywall.


----------

